# Brembo upgrade...?



## DextronSpec-V (Jul 5, 2005)

Can you swap the stock Brembo calipers and rotors onto a Spec-V that has the standard brakes? And also, what is the difference between the Brembo and stock unit? The Brembo is a four piston and the stock Spec-V caliper is just a two piston? How big of a difference in stopping power and fade is there?


----------



## 05SpecV (Jul 17, 2005)

I have an 05 Spec V with the Brembo's and there is a big difference in braking over the stock units. To answer your question about swapping the stock to Brembo, from what I understand is that the stock unit has ABS and the Brembo's don't (this is what I have been told), so some modification has to be done to the brake caliper housing and ABS sensor (not sure though).


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

the brembo uses a different master cylinder and different rear brakes. yes, you can swap them but this requires serious modifications to other components. the stoptech and wilwood kit is designed to use the master cylinder already in existance. upgrading to something other than the brembo kit is by all means a more cost effective move.

now, pad selection will make a night and day difference on your existing brakes. other important components will be rotors, fluid, and stainless steel lines. with good aftermarket parts, you can make the brakes feel much firmer and reduce fade drastically.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

I have 2005 Sentra SE-R (non Spev) I was wondering is the master cylinder the same as the Spec V with the standard brakes? So basically for the non-SE-R if I wanted to upgrade to the brembo brake option I would need Brembo brake master cylinder, calipers, rotors pads possibly the lines- anything else I need?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

correct. the B15 SE-R non Spec V has the same as the Spec V w/ out Brembo meaning you will have to swap the master cylinder. the wilwood kit, stoptech kit and iirc the brembo kit all operate on the master cylinder w/ out the brembo option. that is a helluva lot cheaper and likely significantly better.


----------

